# I can't believe she's gone - Madison's story



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Madison, she was a beautiful dog and it sounds like the absolute best companion anyone could ask for. The loss of a beloved pet is so painful, and as they say, time will "heal" wounds, but just try to take care of yourself and remember her for the amazing dog she was and the amazing life you and your family gave her ?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Madison. It is very normal to mourn and grieve the loss of your doggy sister. Most all of us have felt your pain and you will always miss her but it will not always be this painful. Also please try not to think too much about her final moments. It was so good of you and your mom to stay with her but I know first hand that those images stick in your mind and are very hard to bear. I try to deliberately redirect my thoughts to happier memories. My sad thoughts and prayers for you and your mom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Madison, she was beautiful.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. As you stated in your comment to my post, what happened to us and our Goldens is chillingly similar. Our Max was born on July 7, 2010 and passed on Tuesday, February 25, 2020. Like Madison, it all happened very quickly. The prior Wednesday evening, Max would not eat or get up. By Friday and Saturday he seemed much better, but took a turn for the worse Sunday night, and after a vet visit on Monday, he passed Tuesday. Like you, my wife and I are having trouble getting passed the pain. Hopefully, in time, it will get easier. Please take care.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I. so sorry for your loss, Madison was a beautiful girl. Keeping you and your Mom in my thoughts.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What an adorable face. Thank you for memorializing Madison here. It connects us to how important our dogs are in our lives. You never took her for granted, even when far away and you deeply loved and have honored her.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Madison. She was too young to be taken away. In time, you will be able to remember the wonderful life you had with her. You are in my thoughts.?


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Since 10 minutes I have been trying to write something.I can't.I am sure you understand..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your lovely Madison. Would you like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your lovely Madison. Would you like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


Yes, please. That would be wonderful.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

SeaGlass925 said:


> Yes, please. That would be wonderful.


I'm having trouble with the edit facility on here at the moment, as soon as it's been rectified I will add Madison to the list.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

Sorry for you pain. I too know of your pain. My Eden passed from Hemangiosarcoma too. My Eden had the skin version, instead of the internal as was your Madison. Unfortunately Goldens are susceptible to cancer. There are many people on this forum who have had their Goldens pass too soon from this dreaded disease.


----------



## chandiw123 (Feb 4, 2019)

SeaGlass925 said:


> **I'm new to this forum. If this thread is in the wrong spot, can a moderator please move it?
> 
> I figured that sharing my dog's story might add some closure to what feels like a devastating, sudden loss.
> 
> ...


----------



## chandiw123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Sweet sweet Madison. I am sorry for your loss. Yes sometimes goldens do pass away young. Our sweet golden passed away when she was just 7 and half years old. I now rejoice in the lovely times we shared with her, knowing very very well that she is somewhere good - just like your Madison.


----------



## BuckeyeMorgan (Jan 16, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss. I can tell how much she meant to you in your beautiful words. I hope I can bring you some perspective, and this is just how I came to terms with my first loss. I too was devastated and I couldn’t even look at pictures for months, probably close to a year. I even sat his ashes next to my bed with his collar around the little urn and said good night to them each evening. Then when I bonded with my next dog, that I thought could never be as strong as the bond I had with my first dog, I came to the realization that I was willing to go through the pain of loss because I was not willing to give up all of the days of joy that a pup can bring. It’s so hard losing them, but the joy of experiencing their love is worth the pain of losing them. And ever since I changed my perspective, death has been easier, not easy, but easier for me to accept and handle. I hope I made sense. ❤


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I’m so very sorry.


----------

